# Logo vektorisieren?



## RedPack96 (15. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab da (wie so viele) ein kleines Prob. Hab hier auch ein kleines Logo was die Brust eines T-Shirts zieren soll. Habe mich nun an Macr. Freehand probiert, aber das klappt nie. Leider bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher in welchem Format der Shop das hat. So weit ich weiß arbeiten die dort mit Corel. Mir ist das nur zu lästig, dass die für'n Logo 20,- Aufpreis wollen wg. vektorisieren.

Könnte das event. einer von euch machen?  

Das Bildsche:


----------



## Lyn555 (15. August 2006)

Hi,

ist gar nicht so schwer der Schriftzug braucht doch einige Zeit.

Freehand:

Bild einfügen > neue Ebene > Logo nachzeichnen > Rechtskick in Pfade konvertieren >
fertig.

Gruss 
Lyn


----------



## RedPack96 (15. August 2006)

Mmh, genau da is ja mein Prob irgendwie ... soll ich die ganzen Linien mit der Hand nachzeichnen bzw. Maus?


----------



## Lyn555 (16. August 2006)

Ja du kanst aber auch Linien und formen benutzen die du später als eines zusammen fügst.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. August 2006)

Oder Du verwendest das kostenlose Inkscape. Das enthält ein viel gelobtes Tool zum vektorisieren (in sehr guter qualität) von eben solchen Logos!
Bitte die Forensuche benutzen. Die Frage nach »vektorisieren« ist eine der TOP 50 im Forum.


----------



## RedPack96 (16. August 2006)

Ich kriegs trotzdem nicht auf die Reihe, hab nun stundenlang mit dein Einstellungen von Inkscape gespielt, aber nie wirklich ein vernünftiges Ergebnis erzielt. Selbst die TUT von Inkscape hat mich in dem Fall nicht weiterbekommen.

Man könnte davon ausgehen, ich hab null Plan


----------



## akrite (16. August 2006)

...als alter 96-Fan(geb. Hannoveraner), klink ich mich hier jetzt mal ein : bis auf den Schriftzug sollte das Wappen ja wohl kein Problem sein ! Finde heraus, welche Schrift das ist und lege einen Pfad an auf dem Du den Schriftzug dann laufen lässt.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. August 2006)

Beim ersten Versuch mit Inkscape. Noch nicht nachbearbeitet. Siehe Anhang.
Klingt Arrogant, ist aber nicht so gemeint. Arbeite regelmäßig mit Inkscape


----------



## derguenni (16. August 2006)

Die Schriftart heisst Cloister Black ... falls es weiterhelfen sollte


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. September 2006)

derguenni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Schriftart heisst Cloister Black ... falls es weiterhelfen sollte



.. und den Rest schaffst du auch so – egal ob in FHX oder AI! Junge, wir glauben an dich!


----------

